# Public land Turkey success! First self filmed hunt!



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I was able to harvest this tom on public land yesterday. Check out my video! I put a lot of work into filming and editing everything!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good job!


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Public land, nice work. Good video.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Good job on filming your hunt. Public land bird too! Congrats


----------

